# Snow birds that travel to Florida from the Ohio Valley or vicinity?



## needshave (Dec 13, 2018)

We will be driving to Florida this year from the Central Ohio area. We normally fly but because of recent surgeries, I'm restricted from flying. 

I was thinking about taking I75 s, but I'm told that the traffic in Atlanta is just something you would want to avoid at all costs. Anyone have any experience with the Atlanta traffic jams? What about I77, down the coast?

Any recommendations, or great alternate route suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jujube (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm  a "sunbird" who goes north for the summer. The Atlanta traffic isn't too bad if you use the bypass. Don't even think of taking 75 through town unless it's 2 a.m.


----------



## 911 (Dec 14, 2018)

Where are you leaving from in Ohio? I have a program, thanks to the Pennsylvania State Police, that will allow me to avoid certain routes while traveling to a destination anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## needshave (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks 911,

We will be leaving Sunbury, Ohio, North of Columbus, Ohio, going to Mount Dora, Florida. Which is North and West of Orlando, Florida. At the present time looking at 33, to 77, to 95, then 301 to 19, to 441 into Mount Dora. It bypasses Atlanta, but looks like a tough trip.

Very nice of you to offer help.


----------



## 911 (Dec 14, 2018)

needshave said:


> Thanks 911,
> 
> We will be leaving Sunbury, Ohio, North of Columbus, Ohio, going to Mount Dora, Florida. Which is North and West of Orlando, Florida. At the present time looking at 33, to 77, to 95, then 301 to 19, to 441 into Mount Dora. It bypasses Atlanta, but looks like a tough trip.
> 
> Very nice of you to offer help.




That is your best bet, if your destination is on the East coast of Florida. If your heading to the Panhandle or the West coast, there is a better way, but I don’t want to confuse you with the route numbers. Just let me know if your plans call for one of those two other areas. 

Do you plan on a straight through drive or an overnight stay along the way? The reason I ask is because traffic will be heavy as it usually is, so the drive may become exceptionally tiring.


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2018)

needshave said:


> Thanks 911,
> 
> We will be leaving Sunbury, Ohio, North of Columbus, Ohio, going to Mount Dora, Florida. Which is North and West of Orlando, Florida. At the present time looking at 33, to 77, to 95, then 301 to 19, to 441 into Mount Dora. It bypasses Atlanta, but looks like a tough trip.
> 
> Very nice of you to offer help.



That does sound like a bit of a tough route. You should be fine with he bypass around atlanta.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 14, 2018)

Since I live in Houston, I don't find Atlanta to be any worse than other large metro areas.   Just avoid rush hours (a.m. and p.m.) at all costs.


----------



## oldman (Dec 16, 2018)

We are flying down from Washington, D.C. to Tampa the day after Christmas. It’s great having free travel with no blackout dates or restrictions. I was lucky to get the four seats in first class. I have to pay the difference between coach and first class, but the two grandchildren that are going along have never flown in F/C before, but we think that they are old enough now to enjoy the frivolity.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 16, 2018)

Up until 2 years ago my parents used to drive from Ontario to St. Petersburg for 6 months and did it for at least 40 years. 
They loved it.


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Up until 2 years ago my parents used to drive from Ontario to St. Petersburg for 6 months and did it for at least 40 years.
> They loved it.



There are a lot of Canadians in Florida during the winter. You see many Canadian flags hanging around as you drive around down there. I wanted to add that we have quite a few Canadians where our home is in Clearwater. They are very gracious people that are very thankful that they can come down to the Sunshine State to avoid those nasty Canadian winters. Not everyone likes building a snowman.


----------



## DGM (Feb 23, 2019)

If you are in eastern Florida check this route out for your trip home.  I95n I26w I40w US25e from Newport TN to Corbin KY, I75n   I have been to Atlanta for the LAST time.


----------

